# Making screens for transfers



## Bthebarber (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone ever cut out vinyl for a once color design and put it on a screen instead of emulsion ??


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you do a quick search on the forum you will find many threads on this. It's been done many times. There are limitations. With transfers though I perfer to make 50-100 micron stencils so vinyl wouldn't work for me. Your ink deposits will only be as thick as your vinyl. If you try building I deposit on paper it's not as forgiving as fabric and blurs easily so proper stencils are more important.


----------



## Bthebarber (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry I'm new I tried searching and couldn't find anything for doing plastisol transfers . 

My goal is to only do about 10 of each design . I just feel like it would kill my screens to recall so many times. So I was just trying to find another way around it but thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There is, or used to be, sheet emulsions that can be run through a vinyl cutter. I have hand cut films by Ulano but haven't tried their film in a vinyl cutter.


----------

